# whats the difference between betta conditioner and water conditioner?



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

So, i was just on the petsmart website and i see that there is betta water conditioner, and aquarium water conditioner. what the difference?


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

FishyFriend1 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So, i was just on the petsmart website and i see that there is betta water conditioner, and aquarium water conditioner. what the difference?


I don't really think there is a difference... When in doubt and we arn't around to help ya try finding a Senior looking staff member. 

At my PetSmart it REALLY seems that age makes a difference... remember my Water Testing issue... The young girl didn't know *Censored*, and the old guy threw the API Master Kit at me. When I was asking about Dechlorinates and Conditioners the young girl was like. "Oh get conditioner! If you only have dechlorinates!" The old guy? He was like. "The Conditioner has Aloe Vera in it, thats the only difference. So don't worry about it." When I asked what kind I should get. "Doesn't matter... most brands are exactly the same." 

So taking that into consideration... There probably isn't ANYTHING different between the two conditioners except to make it SEEM like a specialty version. Like I said... look for an older worker they don't seem to care as much about selling so they'll be more honest. 
Seriously that old guy got me to NOT buy alot of stuff.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

betta conditioner has almond leaf extract in it. honestly just do what i did. get cheap water conditioner from tetra, and cheap almond leaves themselves online. aquabid has great deals on almond leaves and get the yellow bottle 9.0 oz of tetra water conditioner. add the water conditioner first, then add the almond leaves. works just like betta conditioner but for half the price they sell that stuff at.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

There really is no difference. Selling water conditioner in smaller bottles at a higher price and labeling specifically for 'bettas' is just their way of making money. Same thing with 'betta water'-it's just ordinary botteled water for a lot more than anyone would actually pay. :roll:


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

of course im talkin about attison's betta spa. that stuff is expensive and has almond leaf extract in it. like i said, buy indian almond leaves seperate and get regular water conditioner.


----------



## FishyFriend1 (Oct 29, 2010)

yes, from a bit of research i did, they are the same but their properties are rephrased to sound better for betta's


----------

